# It is time to educate others about "Omnicide"



## Paco Dennis (Jul 28, 2021)

_"*Human extinction* is the hypothetical end of the human species due to either natural causes such as an asteroid impact or large-scale volcanism, or anthropogenic (human) causes, also known as *omnicide*." wiki_

I admit right off I have a very strong opinion about this, and know that opinions are like...the nose on your face. Everyone's got one and it smells... with specialized sensory organs called olfactory sensory neurons.

I made this sign about 2 months ago



I went to the bustling city of Columbia, and met the incoming traffic during the morning rush hour. I held the sign up facing the oncoming train of vehicles ( I walk the sidewalk ). I will continue to do this very small action to maybe have someone really look into this most serious crisis man has ever faced.


----------



## Cameron (Jul 28, 2021)

put a bit of yeast in a petri dish and it will consume it all and then die.  Remains to be seen if we are smarter than yeast.  and to be fair we evolved to worry about the day and perhaps tomorrow and the day after.   We have not made a success of long range planning on the scale needed for issues that are decades out.   Or were decades out


----------



## Irwin (Jul 28, 2021)

As Norm Abram says at the beginning of This Old House: "Is this place really worth saving?"


----------



## officerripley (Jul 28, 2021)

Irwin said:


> As Norm Abram says at the beginning of This Old House: "Is this place really worth saving?"


Maybe; maybe not. It's the only place we've got, though. (In spite of the starry-eyed talk by some about living on the moon or Mars, gonna be years and years before that'd be even a halfway decent, let alone pleasant, way to live. And you'd have to be very rich anyway.)


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 28, 2021)

Humans weren’t part of the picture in the beginning and they likely won’t be part of the picture at the end. It’s great to have concerns and to act upon one’s convictions but I think that the powers of nature are far more powerful than those of humankind. If humans end up as extinct, then it’s my belief that that would be the natural evolution of things. Our best thoughts and intentions don’t or won’t, make any difference overall. Nature will always prevail. That we exist now is proof itself that we won’t always exist. That’s nature’s plan. Your opinion may differ.


----------



## officerripley (Jul 28, 2021)

Chris P Bacon said:


> Humans weren’t part of the picture in the beginning and they likely won’t be part of the picture at the end. It’s great to have concerns and to act upon one’s convictions but I think that the powers of nature are far more powerful than those of humankind. If humans end up as extinct, then it’s my belief that that would be the natural evolution of things. Our best thoughts and intentions don’t or won’t, make any difference overall. Nature will always prevail. That we exist now is proof itself that we won’t always exist. That’s nature’s plan. Your opinion may differ.


Yeah:

"...nature has not singled out humans for special treatment, and human beings are not the most recently evolved species on the planet in any event. That last honor, if it can be viewed as such, would likely belong to a virus, a bacterium, or another micro-organism, since their short generation times allow them to evolve, almost literally, in the blink of an eye. _Humans are no more of an end point to evolution than they are its most recent product._ [Italics officerripley's.]"
~~from Paleofantasy: What Evolution Really Tells Us About Sex, Diet, and How We Live by Marlene Zuk


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 28, 2021)

officerripley said:


> Yeah:
> 
> "...nature has not singled out humans for special treatment, and human beings are not the most recently evolved species on the planet in any event. That last honor, if it can be viewed as such, would likely belong to a virus, a bacterium, or another micro-organism, since their short generation times allow them to evolve, almost literally, in the blink of an eye. _Humans are no more of an end point to evolution than they are its most recent product._ [Italics officerripley's.]"
> ~~from Paleofantasy: What Evolution Really Tells Us About Sex, Diet, and How We Live by Marlene Zuk


@officerripley  Some people just “get it”. I think that you’re one of them.


----------



## officerripley (Jul 28, 2021)

Chris P Bacon said:


> @officerripley  Some people just “get it”. I think that you’re one of them.


Cool! Let's hope there's an antibiotic for it.  Sorry, couldn't resist. Seriously, thanks for the compliment!


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 28, 2021)

officerripley said:


> Cool! Let's hope there's an antibiotic for it.  Sorry, couldn't resist. Seriously, thanks for the compliment!


I’ve heard that there’s a vaccine being fast tracked for it, actually. But I’ve also heard that most people are either hesitant or unwilling to be vaccinated by it. It’s a pleasure to be recognized actually, especially in a positive way. And with humor in involved as well! Levity is always welcome in my days. Cheers to the cheerful, I say!


----------



## Irwin (Jul 28, 2021)

Humans are an invasive species.
— Irwin


----------

